# ATTN: Houndsmen in Central Utah-Bear Hunting



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i realize this is a long shot and short notice, but its worth a try at this point. by an act of god i drew a nebo spring bear tag with terrible draw odds. ive been going with a friend for the last month and really havent had much success. due to other obligations he now has, it doesnt look like he'll be able to run his dogs for me anymore. ive got less than 3 weekends left to get it done. if you are not a licensed outfitter in this state, i know i cant legally say i'll cover your gas and other expenses for a guided hunt. but what i can say, is im not looking for a 100% free ride  if you or know of anyone who is looking to get out in the next few weekends to chase some bears, please let me know. i can hunt all day, every weekend and might be able to swing a few days off work also with a day or 2 heads up. any help is much appreciated!! thanks!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------

